# 1940's Whizzer Corp Sheaves.



## Chris Kennedy (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello!

How did Whizzer Coat their sheaves in the 1940's when new? Were the sheaves originally chromed, cad plated, galvanized or painted?

Thanks,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## bricycle (Jun 18, 2018)

I would have to say painted.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Jun 18, 2018)

I have heard that and galvanized and cad plated as well... I will tally the panted column with 1.

Thank you!


----------

